# Advice needed



## Pierce652 (Aug 19, 2010)

I signed up for a 2 day, 135 mile ride for charity which takes place May 24 & 25. It's broken up into 85 miles the first day and 50 miles the second day.

I hardly rode last year do to shoulder surgery and have never ridden this total distance before. When I was riding we would do 20-25 mile rides always under two hours.

This winter in Connecticut has been bad so riding outdoors right now isn't an option. I do have my bike on a Cycleops.

Can anyone give advice on how to get conditioned so that I don't make a fool of myself or point me in the direction of a good training plan?

It is a lea surly ride and the planners of the event do have rides leading up to the day of the race so that will help.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

Unless you've really lost serious conditioning or the shoulder is still a problem, I wouldn't be too worried. Lower your cadence a bit and try not to exceed the low end of the training range for your heart. A year ago, in February, I rode the Sebring 12 hour event with only 58 road miles on top of some lack luster indoor training. I was 61 at the time. Besides, you're talking about _May_.

Training is over rated. Have fun.


----------



## Pierce652 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. The shoulder feels fine when on the bike.

This is an event to raise money for children with cancer...purely for fun. Check out angelride.org


----------



## samstevetoes (Apr 1, 2014)

yes,I rode the Sebring 12 hour event with only 58 road miles on top of some lack luster indoor training. I was 61 at the time. Besides, you're talking about May


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

I did the tour de cure NE in July last year - 150 miles in two days.

I would look at the metric and century training plans found on the internet. 
EX

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=metric+century+training+plan&rlz=

Since it is organized ride, they will probably have plenty of rest stops. Make sure you stay really hydrated - that 's the key to prevent cramping during the ride.


----------



## Pierce652 (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I completed the ride this weekend and it was the most amazing experience. I had no issues with cramping and drank so much fluids and consumed so many gels in a two day period. My training was less than optimal to say the least but I made it.

I'm going to add weights to my training which will help with the hills.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Pierce652 said:


> Well I completed the ride this weekend and it was the most amazing experience. I had no issues with cramping and drank so much fluids and consumed so many gels in a two day period. My training was less than optimal to say the least but I made it.
> 
> I'm going to add weights to my training which will help with the hills.


Congrats. Not sure weights help much with hills. Hills help with hills.


----------

